

The Significance of OS X Lion - josephcohen
http://josephmcohen.com/post/8070992038/lion

======
mistertrotsky
If only I could have a FireGestures-type interface connected with the Windows
desktop environment. I would probably throw out my MacBook.

~~~
evilswan
Windows!?

